# Making Larger Batches



## FFighter620 (Sep 23, 2013)

So I have just recently made my first batch of Test E. I have access to a lab and all the equipment laminar flow hood and all. I will post pics of the final product if any one cares. Its been holding real pretty for about a week. I gotta say it was pretty easy and fun.

My question is, I'm about to make some Deca using the recipe found here. I have a lot more raw than the recipe calls for; can I just multiply everything up and increase all the components? Or is there any reason for keeping batches smaller? Compounding loses? I am hoping to make bigger batches to save on the cost of filters. Also I have been adding 10% to raws to adjust for the possibility that the raws are not the purest. I read that some where else. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## Daniel11 (Oct 21, 2013)

adding 10% is unto you. If anything the resulting batch may just be higher concentration than expected. Could be a good thing and perceived as "stronger"
or you may hit crash point easier. But I doubt that at 10%

I am always for doing things in larger batches for efficiency etc. This goes for cooking also for example.   I don't see there being a significant amount of added loss. If anything possibly less loss.


----------



## Little Man (Oct 22, 2013)

You can just double all of the numbers.. Just like if you are cooking a soup. lol or if you do 1 1/2 batches, you just cut the numbers in half on the 2nd batch.


----------

